# Solved: Installing Win 7 error: 0x80070057



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

So I'm trying to install Windows 7 through a USB iso file that is live. But when i get to the install page choosing between the two harddrives choosing the SSD (Samsung Evo 840) this comes up:

"Windows could not format a partition on disk 0. The error occurred while preparing the partition selected for installation. Error code: 0x80070057"

This is before all the junk partitions are created. So after this error there would be many partitions formed.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check this

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2476568


----------



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

When I do that, as in deleting all the partitions that's fine.

Then I create a new one but that creates 3. One that says system, one that says MSR(reserved) and one that says primary. I try formatting the primary one but that fails. Same error.

On my HDD though, I create a new one it creates 2. No system, just MSR(reserved) and that works when formatted.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1179518/seans-ssd-buyers-guide-information-thread#user_TheDosandtheDonts


----------



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. Does not help. The SSD installation Windows 7 guide where Booting and partitioning of Windows 7 with the System Reserve Partition: and says to clean and then install on bottom one doesn't work. Same error.

Format Quick FS=NTFS says parameters are incorrect.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

see if this helps i find plenty with same problem,but none solved

i don't know much on ssd,but would suspect the drive may be faulty

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc766465(v=ws.10).aspx


----------



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

The thing is, I've installed linux mint on it it worked fine.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

linux install may be the problem see if you can clear the drive and then format

i am having trouble finding your drive see if these links help

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/downloads/support_in_es.html

http://www.cdrlabs.com/Reviews/sams...-solid-state-drive/Magician-4.2-Software.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/i...tate-including-enhanced-instructions-fix.html


----------



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I only installed Linux after many things failed. Before the Overclock link but after the MS link. So if the drive failed then it shouldn't have installed linux.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

my thoughts are that linux may be blocking windows now and the drive may need to be cleared before it can be formatted and windows installed

i have only ever run linux from a live disk,i remember reading where an installation can cause a clash with windows

need a linux and a ssd person to come in on the thread


----------



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

Samsung was able to find that the SSD existed, I tried to update but it failed. And now it can't see the SSD.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

what did you try and update


----------



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

The firmware. Said it was available.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

is it listed in the bios

if it is try re-flashing it

if not try for a rma on it


----------



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've replaced the SATA cable but now it says the drive is frozen. This is in Samsung Magician


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

contact samsung for a rma on the drive


----------



## newspaper56 (Oct 2, 2007)

I somehow fixed it.

All i did was go to disk management and made a new allocation to the drive. For some reason, that seemed to work. But, as people said, to unfreeze it you have to sleep the computer. I thought i turned it off, but it seemed to restarted back in the way i shut it down. So probably did sleep. Not sure if that played a part.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted and thanks for posting the fix


----------

